# Google's mod_pagespeed



## rill (Nov 4, 2010)

Google released mod_pagespeed, Apache module for rewriting web pages to reduce latency and bandwidth.

mod_pagespeed code:
http://code.google.com/speed/page-speed/

mod_pagespeed HowTOBuild:
http://code.google.com/p/modpagespeed/wiki/HowToBuild

Hope mod_pagespeed in ports.


----------



## ekool (Nov 4, 2010)

Would love to see this as well.


----------



## najk (Dec 7, 2010)

me too


----------



## michelp (Dec 16, 2010)

Hope to have mod_pagespeed on FreeBSD too,
it looks like a must-have !
After trying, I can't build it on my FreeBSD box...


----------



## Thorny (Dec 16, 2010)

You should also have a look at other webservers, especially on *nginx* and *lighttpd.* The are much faster than apache, need really a lot less ressources and can handle more then 10.000 connections at the same time. Ok, last point is not so important for most admins, but the different is really huge. Give it a try, if you can.


----------



## michelp (Dec 17, 2010)

Nginx or Lighttpd are probably best choices for http connection speeds, or low memory footprint. 
But mod_pagespeed is not for speeding up http connections : it is for speeding up browser-side page rendering and lowering overall network usage. It uses things like : optimizing data compression (both at file-level and http-connection-level), file expiry dates in browser cache or proxy, server-cache, and weird things like dynamically rewriting some html, css, js contents. 
It's not a concurrent solution, it's just a different approach.
Maybe in the future it will be available on nginx or lighttpd ?


----------



## swills@ (Feb 2, 2011)

I would like to see this as well. There's a discussion of it here:

http://groups.google.com/group/mod-pagespeed-discuss/browse_thread/thread/a3808851245c2f29

which indicates some progress, but not complete success. If I get some time, I may try to reproduce that.


----------



## swills@ (Oct 9, 2011)

There is now a mod_pagespeed port, www/mod_pagespeed.


----------



## rill (Oct 10, 2011)

great


----------



## nero (Feb 21, 2021)

why was this port removed? I cannot seem to find it anymore?


----------



## Thorny (Feb 21, 2021)

> why was this port removed? I cannot seem to find it anymore?


Based on the commit message: because it used a deprecated python version which itself was removed. And having a look at the commit history: it was also broken since August last year.


----------

